# Found One (My New Car)



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Well after a couple of weeks, the search is finally over.

*No it's not, still on the lookout...*


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Souds like a great combo :wink:

This is Steel Grey










And just about your car exactly 










I'll let you know how I get on after Wednesday

Jason


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Pah... 18"s. 

Thanks for the photos, makes me hope even more that I can just look out of the window in three days.

Can't believe how long it has taken me to find one with my 'essentials' namely SMG, Nav, 19s and 'fancy leather' interior. Would have been content with laguna seca or kiwi interior just to add that little something but managed to get the first choice red in the end so happy days. 

Good luck for Wednesday!!

Mark.


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Mab,

Just out of interest, what was wrong with the M3 you were going to get - Am I right in thinking it was the one at AutoStrasse, Leeds?

Just ask cos I enquired about att and was told it was probably sold to a guy in Cheshire, then saw your sig..!!

Oh, they called me on Saturday to inform me that it was still available, and erm the no. of former owners had gone up from 2 to 4!! (could this be the reason? :wink: !)

Just curoius, I'm still looking for one at the mo myself, but fingers crossed, looking at a carbon black one this w/nd.....

J


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

The one in the picture has got it's first ticket on the windscreen


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Justhe1 said:


> Mab,
> 
> Just out of interest, what was wrong with the M3 you were going to get - Am I right in thinking it was the one at AutoStrasse, Leeds?
> 
> ...


Hi J,

Yeah, it was the one at Autostrasse. The number of owners is 3 + demo, which I'm led to believe is not uncommon for the M3 (confirmed to me by my local BMW dealer).

I have to say that the car was excellent. It had all the extras you could want (and the Sat Nav was the widescreen version, etc.), was low mileage and was in really good condition, but there were 3 reasons for not getting it...

1. I have decided that I definitely want a manual, not SMG. As good as the SMG is, it is just not as involving IMO.
2. Although the steel grey is a nice colour, I want silver or black as I think they are a more striking colours.
3. The alloys have been 'ghost-chromed' (a less polished / darker finish) as they had been restored previously and couldn't be done again apparently. I didn't think they were quite as nice (although this probably wasn't a deal breaker), although my dad loved them... all down to personal taste really.

Overall, I would definitley advise you go and have a look at it as it is still one of the best deals on Autotrader IMO, and has all the toys. Warranty runs out in Feb but you can extend that by 12 months through a BMW dealer for about Â£500. The guys seem really straight up and I would not hesitate to do business with them.

If you like the spec, you're missing out by not having a look. 

Good luck with the carbon black one... looks absolutely awesome when clean and sparkling, but that won't be easy with this weather!! :wink:

_Edit: _ I have been reading your other thread on BM3W and just seen the update. Defintely think Â£20k is still a bargain... go for it!


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Cheers Mab,

I have to say I've looked at the pics of the SG/IM M3, now AutoStrasse have them listed, and it looks the the business, My ideal spec I would say (although STILL undecided about SMGII or not).

The Carbon one thats come up, is if you've seen the pics in a bit of a state, its just that I'm very wary the new shape 3 series is around the corner, and I know if I was to pay Â£28k now, I'd probably lose a good few Â£k straight away - So I guess that means the Carbon one is the "sensible option" - If you say that buying an M3 

Besides, it looks like it needs a good home, and it would be a novel idea to break even or actually make a few bob on a car 

Hope to make the decision this w/end, and look forward to seeing you on the dark side... :wink:


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I have had mine a week and I have to say I love the colour and SMG It is the best of both worlds, it has taken a bit of getting used to and I do find myself using the stick more than the padle's....

Its bloody quick, I tried to red line it in third and in doing so hit 100 mph  so didnt even bother trying to put my foot down in fourth...

This car does it for me, last weekend I had both boys 1.5 and 3.5 in the back in their car seats and Fiona and I in the front. Really comfy loads of room and can be driven like a pussy cat if needed. We we out looking at the christmas lights. Any excuse for a drive :wink:

I cant see how any red blooded petrolhead would be dissapointed 

Have the fun is in the looking

best of luck

Jason


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

*J *- keep reading your thread on BM3W... every day there seems to be something new on there!! Have to say that the car did look in a bit of a state, but it's nothing that a hard day's work can't resolve (couldn't see any scrapes/tears on the interior, etc.).

I'd snap his hand off at Â£20k, alot of car for the money!!

How much is Joe asking for the replicas by the way?

*Jason *- Glad to hear you're enjoying the car!! 

What you have said there is exactly why I made the decision to get the M3... sedate drive and quiet when you want it to be, and sports car fast and loud (particluarly if you go down the exhaust route - noticed your Remus post!!) when you want is to be. And practical. Best of both worlds.

As for the SMG, I thought it was excellent and that is after only driving one for an hour max. However, it is just the lack of clutch and real gear stick which makes it less involving. If I commuted to work by car every day then am sure I would have gone for it, but as I use the train a hell of a lot I have decided the manual is for me. I certainly expect that SMG helps when it comes to resale.

Have you tried launch control yet.  (This was pretty much my main reason for wanting SMG even though I have never even tried it)


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Oh, and Silver Grey is much lighter than Steel grey... have to say that the Silver Grey is much nicer in the flesh, alot closer to silver but that little something different.

A very good choice you made there IMO.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Not been dry enough yet to try launch control 

I'll defo let you know when I have, you might even hear me scream!!

Love the car, love the colour, love the wheels and used the Sat Nav for the first time today and its far better than the one I had in the Merc.....

Clients of mine are the UK importer and distributor for Remus, I had one on my TT and now DXN has it and is selling it. They are really well made bits of kit and despite what HTR says Remus make AMG, Brabas, AC Schnitzer and many more of the euro tuning exhausts....

My clients were in austria at the factory watching them go on to several AMG SL's

I really want to support them, but I am not sure on the 'up-swept' style of the Remus. I have asked if they can supply me with an ACS, they are asking but are not sure if Remus will cut out BMW UK who are the current sole importer :?

If I manage to get one, it will probably be only one. I can get the Remus at cost, which is bloomin tempting :roll:

They are also the UK Distributor for K&N the M3 indcution kit has not been released in the UK yet, only the US. so as soon as it is realeased I am after one :wink:

Good luck with the car

Jason


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

55JWB said:


> Clients of mine are the UK importer and distributor for Remus, I had one on my TT and now DXN has it and is selling it. They are really well made bits of kit and despite what HTR says Remus make AMG, Brabas, AC Schnitzer and many more of the euro tuning exhausts....
> 
> My clients were in austria at the factory watching them go on to several AMG SL's
> 
> ...


Any deals on Remus bike exhausts available ?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Bikes are easier than cars as it is their main business, they are also the sole importer for Acropovich.


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Mab,

Joe @ HTH wants Â£1495.00 for a set of new (replica) 19's with tyres (I forget what type, but I don't think they were conti's!)

Still seems steep to me for replica's, considering my 18" RS reps for the TT were less that Â£900 all in, but I suppose when you look at the cost of a replacement rear wheel only from BMW at Â£395.00 each  its not too bad....

I guess owning a "supercar" is just not gonna be cheap...!!
:? 
J


----------



## chowy (Jul 5, 2004)

If you want 19's - have a look on e-bay, I've seem some go for around Â£800-Â£1000 with tyres.

SMG - I went for 3 test drives in SMG before choosing manual. I just found it more rewarding to drive fast! Don't get me wrong, SMG is very good but I knew I would love a manual as I had a manual E36 M3 evo before this one!

As for colour - very personal but here's some pics of my silver grey M3 if your unsure whether or not to go for it


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Superb colour! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Superb colour! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Yeah, I agree... definitely nicer than the steel grey IMO.


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

mab said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Superb colour! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


 [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

